# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  التجربة الأدبية عند الأديب الملتزم بالإسلام

## فريد البيدق

(1)
التجربة الأدبية هي تلك المؤثرات التي تكوّن الصورة الذهنية للعمل الأدبي وتدفع إلى إتمامه سواء أكان شعرا قصيدة أو قطعة أو أقل، أم قصا قصة قصيرة جدا أو قصة قصيرة أو رواية أو مسرحية- من فكرة وإحساس وتصور بناء فني وقناعات فكرية وتعبير و... إلخ.
وهذه التجربة تختلف بين أديب وآخر، وتختلف عند الأديب نفسه من مرة إلى أخرى.
كيف؟
قد تتم التجربة كلها في الذهن فيولد العمل كاملا مرة واحدة، وقد تبدأ التجربة بجزء يسير فيولد العمل الأدبي على مرات كثيرة، وقد تأتي التجربة الأدبية غير مكتملة فيولد العمل الأدبي ولا يتم، وقد تظل التجربة زمنا حتى تتضح ثم ينفعل بها الأديب لكنه عند البدء لا يستطيع أن يخط كلمة فلا تُترجم عملا أدبيا و... و... إلخ.
وينطلق الأديب من موهبته الأدبية التي لا تختلف كثيرا في الأديب الملتزم بالإسلام عن غيره إلا بمقدار قوتها، لكن ما بعد الانطلاق يختلف من أديب إلى آخر حسب فِكَره وقناعاته.
كيف؟
من كانت قناعته في الأدب قناعة علمانية قائمة على وهم حرية الأديب إلا من ضوابط الأدب والفن ستكون رحلته الإبداعية في تعبيره عن تجربته الأدبية في عمل إبداعي مختلفة عمن بنى قناعته على الإسلام ومبادئه.
كيف؟
(1)
في اختيار الفكرة والموضوع يختلفان.
لماذا؟
لأن الأديب الملتزم بالإسلام يكون على ذكر من الحديث الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه "... فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: مَنْ سَنَّ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ سُنَّةً حَسَنَةً فَعُمِلَ بِهَا بَعْدَهُ كُتِبَ لَهُ مِثْلُ أَجْرِ مَنْ عَمِلَ بِهَا وَلَا يَنْقُصُ مِنْ أُجُورِهِمْ شَيْءٌ، وَمَنْ سَنَّ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ سُنَّةً سَيِّئَةً فَعُمِلَ بِهَا بَعْدَهُ كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِ مِثْلُ وِزْرِ مَنْ عَمِلَ بِهَا وَلَا يَنْقُصُ مِنْ أَوْزَارِهِمْ شَيْءٌ". 
فهو لن يفتح باب فكرة سيئة، ولن يطرح موضوعا قد يأتسي به بعده آخرون فيحمل أوزارهم.
أقول: الفكرة والموضوع على عمومهما لا في كل جزئياتهما، أي مَنْ ينتهي من قراءة العمل الأدبي يجد الفكرة صالحة والموضوع غير طالح، وإن اعتورتهما في ثنايا العمل لحظات تمثل الحياة ونقائصها. 
أما الآخر فلا يعبأ بذلك؛ فالمهم عنده التعبير فقط!
(2)
وعند اختيار الكلمة التي يعبر بها أو تعبر بها شخصيات عمله لا ينسى الأديب المسلم الملتزم بالإسلام أثر الكلمة في بناء النفوس والقناعات، ولا ينسى قوله تعالى: {ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ} [النحل: 125]، ويعلم أن سبيل الله يتسع لكل حركات الحياة؛ لذا فالحكمة، والموعظة الحسنة، والجدال بالتي هي أحسن- قيم ينبغي استحضارها في كل شيء ومنه الإبداع الأدبي.
ولا ينسى الحديث الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه عَنْ حَفْصِ بْنِ عَاصِمٍ قَالَ: "قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: كَفَى بِالْمَرْءِ كَذِبًا أَنْ يُحَدِّثَ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعَ".
ولا ينسى الحديث الذي رواه البخاري في صحيحه عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ لَيَتَكَلَّمُ بِالْكَلِمَةِ مِنْ رِضْوَانِ اللَّهِ لَا يُلْقِي لَهَا بَالًا يَرْفَعُهُ اللَّهُ بِهَا دَرَجَاتٍ، وَإِنَّ الْعَبْدَ لَيَتَكَلَّمُ بِالْكَلِمَةِ مِنْ سَخَطِ اللَّهِ لَا يُلْقِي لَهَا بَالًا يَهْوِي بِهَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ". 
لذلك فهو يراعي كل ذلك كما يراعي الأديب العلماني المحظور السياسي فلا يعبر عنه تعبيرا واضحا بل يرمز ويعمي خوفا.
(3)
وفي عاطفته التي ستوجه تعبيره قوة وضعفا تجاه أحداث عمله الأدبي وشخصياته لن يشتد على صحيح ولا على مسلم إنما يصب شدته التعبيرية على الخطأ وعلى الكفر؛ لأنه يستحضر قوله تعالى:{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ } [المائدة: 54]، وقوله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ } [التوبة: 123].
وهو يبذر في أدبه قيم الحياة الإيجابية مهما كان ظلام لحظته.
لماذا؟
لأنه يعلم أنه ليس وحيدا إنما هو عبد لرب قادر يقول في كتابه الكريم: {أَيَحْسَبُ الْإِنْسَانُ أَنْ يُتْرَكَ سُدًى} [القيامة: 36].
(3)
وفي فكرته التي سيجزئها فِكَرًا صغيرة يبثها في ثنايا عمله لن يخرج عما يرتضيه دينه على الرغم من أن لحظة الإبداع لحظة غياب شعوري.
لماذا؟
على الرغم من لحظة الإبداع لحظة غياب شعوري لا يشعر الأديب بالقصدية كثيرا فيها بل يجد التعبير ينساب من مكانٍ ما لا يدريه وقد يفاجأ بما كتب بعد انطفاء جذوة الإبداع.
على الرغم من ذلك فإنها تحمل اللاوعي الذي يحمل قناعات الأديب؛ لأنها تعبير عما يسبقها وعما يلحقها؛ لأنها نقطة في حياة؛ لذا فالأديب الملتزم بالإسلام يعي قول الله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلَا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ} [آل عمران: 102]، وهو يعلم أن الموت يكون على ما عاش الإنسان مؤمنا به مخلصا له.
ويعي قول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه: "عَنْ جَابِرٍ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: يُبْعَثُ كُلُّ عَبْدٍ عَلَى مَا مَاتَ عَلَيْهِ". 
لذا فهو يجعل أدبه جزءا من دينه لا شيئا منفصلا، يحمله ويقدمه تأثرا بقوله تعالى:{وَلْيَخْشَ الَّذِينَ لَوْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّةً ضِعَافًا خَافُوا عَلَيْهِمْ فَلْيَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلْيَقُولُوا قَوْلًا سَدِيدًا} [النساء: 9]. ثم بعد ذلك يلاحظ أنه عمل أدبي يضاف إلى رصيده الإبداعي.
أما الأديب العلماني فلا يعد عمله الأدبي الجديد إلا إضافة إلى رصيده الأدبي، ولا يهمه ما وراء ذلك.

----------

